# What Music Are You Listening To ?



## Giant_Shadow (May 10, 2014)

The new Ray Lamontagne this week.


----------



## AR (May 10, 2014)

I listen to Celso Fonseca from Brazil. Great musician.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 10, 2014)

Not very filmic right now - The Civil Wars and an Oz band called The Jezabels.


----------



## murrthecat (May 10, 2014)

I am cleaning the house with Junkie XL 300 soundtrack...
helps me to clean with more determination and speed, too...


----------



## Rv5 (May 10, 2014)

I'm listening through the scores to every top 20 box office grossing films by decade from 1933 to 2013... researching the use of samples in film scores for my dissertation. Some cool stuff out there... please pass me the redbull and coffee.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 10, 2014)

John Coltrane "Giant Steps"


----------



## Barrie B (May 10, 2014)

All good fodder above, happy with any of that, but I'm having a little cleansing sorbet of Bach Trio Sonatas for organ, No 5 in C at the moment.

If you need to know what counterpoint is all about with wit and elegance thrown in...

Have a lovely Saturday folks..

B


----------



## Ozymandias (May 10, 2014)

Some serious ivory-tickling... :shock:


----------



## dcoscina (May 10, 2014)

James Newton Howard's Falling Down. 

John Williams' War of the Worlds

Desplat's Godzilla.

Lots of works by Stravinsky.


----------



## wst3 (May 10, 2014)

I have been listening to a ton of Copland, Barber, Dvorak, and Hermann. Is that an odd combination?

Also listening to a lot of "progressive rock" - I was largely into this stuff as a teen-ager, and it is a lot of fun to revisit. This week it's been Renaissance and King Crimson<G>!

And thanks for the reminder about JNH, I need to dig out some of his old albums!

Of course my listening is rather chaotic, next week I could be listening to Robert Johnson and John Fahey<G>!


----------



## TheWildToad (May 10, 2014)

Olivier Messaien's _Quartet for the End of Time_, _Vows _album by Kimbra, Jonny Greenwood's _Doghouse_, _Blue Album_ by Weezer


----------



## Jetzer (May 10, 2014)

Bach's Brandenburg Concerto's. I am diving into classical music lately and thought it would be good to start with Bach.

And currently I'm listening to good old Phil Collins. Haven't done that for ages.


----------



## Barrie B (May 10, 2014)

Update - now listening to Nancy Sinatra's Sugar Town - original version - love the production and antique stereo! Oooh nostalgia.

Variety - spice of life and all that!

B

Kate and Anna McGarrigle coming up...


----------



## AC986 (May 10, 2014)

I'm listening to Node at the moment. Full blast through Quested VS2108's and don't spare the horses. 

It's like being back at the UFO club.


----------



## H.R. (May 10, 2014)

Alexander by Alexander Ebert.

Wye Oak, Shriek.

Jack Ryan by Patrick Doyle.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 10, 2014)

Laco Tayfa (Turkish fusion band)


----------



## ghostnote (May 11, 2014)

Joe Bonamassa - Just got paid


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 11, 2014)

Duke Ellington & Ray Brown
This One Is For Blanton

McCoy Tyner
Echoes OF A Friend

Thelonious Monk
Solo Monk

U2
Joshua Tree Deluxe Version Remastered


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (May 12, 2014)

Listening to a lot of M83 (their album work, not Oblivion), Mogwai, Mono, Toe, so um yeah a lot of post-rock, haha.


----------



## Goran (May 12, 2014)

Some old Leningrad Philharmonic/Yevgeny Mravinsky recordings of Schubert ("Unfinished" Symphony) & Sibelius (The Swan of Tuonela, Symphony No.7).

Carl Heinrich Reinecke's _Piano Quintet_:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9cKhr9k6K0

...another sadly underperformed masterpiece by an another unjustly half-forgotten composer...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 12, 2014)

Kings of Leon - Only By The Night

sometimes you just need to rock _-)


----------



## NYC Composer (May 13, 2014)

The soundtrack from the Showtime movie "Another Day, Another Time"-a live concert celebrating the music of "Inside Llewelyn Davis." The music from both the movie and the concert was produced by T-bone Burnett. The concert movie features Jack White, Marcus Mumford, Rihanna Giddens, Punch Brothers, Joan Baez, Milk Carton Kids (who may be the next Everly Brothers) etc etc etc. For me as an archival songwriter, one of the most inspiring things I've ever seen/heard.


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2014)

Hi

I'm listening to a very fun, and lively soundtrack ! 

A. R. Rahman's latest score for the Disney 'Million Dollar Arm'. 

Quite a new flavor to listen to. Check it out :D 

I usually don't listen much to this type of music. But this is pretty uplifting, lots of cool, and energetic Indian rhythms, instrumentation, and cool vocal tracks. 

Must have been a very creative, and fun project for Mr. Rahman. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Chriss Ons (May 15, 2014)

J. Coltrane - Triple Best Of
seriously good metal: Atheist, Cynic, Death, Voïvod,... 
H. Villa-Lobos - Complete String Quartets


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 15, 2014)

Olafur Arnaulds
For I am Winter

On deck this week:
New Tori Amos, Eno/Hyde, Coldplay, The Black Keys


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2014)

Also listening to *The Flashbulb*'s latest Album *Nothing Is Real*

imho, one of the best Electronic Albums of 2014 ! A joy to listen to every track. 
I highly recommend you take a listen. 

Cheers, 
Muziksculp


----------



## kenm (May 15, 2014)

Poliça's Shulamith has been the album I can't get out of my head lately -- a fun discovery. Also enjoying Natalie Merchant's latest.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 15, 2014)

Nice Muziksculp. Buying now. James



muziksculp @ Thu May 15 said:


> Also listening to *The Flashbulb*'s latest Album *Nothing Is Real*
> 
> imho, one of the best Electronic Albums of 2014 ! A joy to listen to every track.
> I highly recommend you take a listen.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 15, 2014)

Eno-Hyde --- Someday World.


----------



## muziksculp (May 15, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Thu May 15 said:


> Nice Muziksculp. Buying now. James
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool o-[][]-o 

I bought it as well. Great Album !

Enjoy :D


----------



## The Darris (May 15, 2014)

Gogol Bordello. They are my jam (if anyone says that anymore). 

Their albums prior to Gypsy Punks are good but sound quality is meh. They re-recorded some of their earlier tracks for later releases. Super Taranta is incredibly fun, especially the first track. The first time I saw them live was in Lawrence, Kansas in 2010 when they were on tour for Super Taranta. They opened the show with a dramatically different tempo/tempo change for the album's first track that was absolutely amazing. I still get chills thinking about that show's opening.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 15, 2014)

Lot's of Burial and lot's of Volor Flex and some Tycho


----------



## bbunker (May 15, 2014)

Faure's "Cantique de Jean Racine."


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 16, 2014)

Yes ! Me too, been saving for the weekend. _-) 



Dr.Quest @ Thu May 15 said:


> Eno-Hyde --- Someday World.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 16, 2014)

The Darris @ Fri May 16 said:


> Gogol Bordello. They are my jam (if anyone says that anymore).
> 
> Their albums prior to Gypsy Punks are good but sound quality is meh. They re-recorded some of their earlier tracks for later releases. Super Taranta is incredibly fun, especially the first track. The first time I saw them live was in Lawrence, Kansas in 2010 when they were on tour for Super Taranta. They opened the show with a dramatically different tempo/tempo change for the album's first track that was absolutely amazing. I still get chills thinking about that show's opening.



Love 'em. I only have Gypsy Punks, but that's fantastic. Sounds SO LOUD.


----------



## JohnG (May 16, 2014)

dcoscina @ 10th May 2014 said:


> James Newton Howard's Falling Down



This is indeed a great piece of work. He has the magic!


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 16, 2014)

Right now I'm listening to Christopher Tin's latest album, The Drop That Contained the Sea, and it's as magnificent as his last:

http://www.christophertin.com/


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 17, 2014)

James Horner/The Boys Choir Of Harlem "Glory"


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 17, 2014)

Giant_Shadow @ Sat May 17 said:


> James Horner "Glory"



Cool. One of my favorites.


----------



## The Darris (May 17, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 16 said:


> Love 'em. I only have Gypsy Punks, but that's fantastic. Sounds SO LOUD.



Guy, you have to do yourself a favor and see them live the next time they are over the pond. They have one of the best live shows I have ever seen.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 17, 2014)

The Darris @ Sat May 17 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Love 'em. I only have Gypsy Punks, but that's fantastic. Sounds SO LOUD.
> ...



Already have - the Camden somethingorother. Man that WAS loud. And brutal. I'm pretty old you know.


----------



## The Darris (May 17, 2014)

Guy Rowland @ Sat May 17 said:


> Already have - the Camden somethingorother. Man that WAS loud. And brutal. I'm pretty old you know.



Hahah, awesome. I won't lie, when I saw them, I sat in the balcony of the theatre because I wanted to see and hear the show. I agree though, brutal and loud is a very good description for their shows.


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 17, 2014)

Vaughan Williams Symphony No.4

'I don't know whether I like it but it's what I meant'.

I like it RVW. I really do.


----------



## Vin (May 17, 2014)

Great album.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Sat May 17 said:


> 'I don't know whether I like it but it's what I meant'.
> 
> I like it RVW. I really do.



You are a wise fellow, Mr. Rees.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 18, 2014)

Pat Metheny Group "Offramp"


----------



## Peter M. (May 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJzeC6vnurY :D \m/


----------



## Uncle Peter (May 19, 2014)

need my daily dose of miserere at the moment
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA88AS6Wy_4


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 19, 2014)

Shostakovich Sym #5
Alex North's 2001 (www.alexnorth2001.com)
Goldsmith's First Knight Extended Edition
Rachmaninoff's Isle of the Dead
Bartok's Concerto For Orchestra


----------



## AC986 (May 20, 2014)

This one today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dUY-dB97-M


----------



## Lex (May 20, 2014)

GODZILLA!


----------



## Luca Capozzi (May 20, 2014)

Dexter Gordon


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 20, 2014)

Nice Luca


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 27, 2014)

The Doors The Very Best Of


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 30, 2014)

Hundred Waters
The Moon Rang Like A Bell


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 6, 2014)

I just watched a Norwegian film on Netflix called Escape or Flukt(Norwegian) , which is subtitled for those would care to view it. Though the film itself was okay , the score by Magnus Beite was great. Check it out , you might like it.


----------



## PMortise (Jun 20, 2014)

• Hiromi - "Alive"
• Revisiting "JW's "Lincoln"


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 20, 2014)

Daniel Lanois
My Music For Billy Bob


----------



## Christof (Jun 20, 2014)

Listening to my own stuff because I am not happy with it...


----------



## JohnG (Jun 20, 2014)

John Adams' "Harmonielehre" and the score to How to Train Your Dragon 2 by John Powell.

And a bunch of baroque and renaissance vocal music.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 20, 2014)

Been listening to:

* How To Train Your Dragon (1 & 2) -> John Powell

* Finding Nemo and The Help -> Thomas Newman

* Reflections of Earth -> Gavin Greenaway


----------



## JohnG (Jun 20, 2014)

Mathazzar @ 16th May 2014 said:


> Right now I'm listening to Christopher Tin's latest album, The Drop That Contained the Sea, and it's as magnificent as his last:
> 
> http://www.christophertin.com/



Heard a world premiere of one of his pieces last Friday. He's a wonderful composer.


----------



## IFM (Jun 21, 2014)

1) Been listening to Spotify mix up songs based on Two Steps From Hell
2) When working on my cars I have a Pet Shop Boys station or Mumford & Sons
3) Tangerine Dream, Jarre
4) Brian Setzer
5) How To Train Your Dragon 2

I listen to a lot of different things all the time really. Otherwise it is audiobooks.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## dcoscina (Jun 21, 2014)

ESA Pekka Salonen's Violin Concerto 
Powell's How to train your dragon 2
Corigliano's Altered States 
Marianelli's V for Vendetta
Don Davis' opera


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jul 14, 2014)

Forgot how good this one was...


----------



## Jmitmusic (Jul 15, 2014)

I love this track at the moment
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R156qapYnrQ&feature=kp (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R156qapYnrQ&amp;feature=kp)


----------



## Wibben (Jul 17, 2014)

Metal: Periphery and Architects new album, just brilliant!
Soundtrack: Memoirs of a geisha and Library albums, trying to learn 
Electronic: Schoolboy - The Science Project and Knife Party - Rage Valley, really heavy and catchy tunes!


----------



## Vin (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Giant_Shadow (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## mr (Jul 17, 2014)

If I listen to music for fun, I mostly listen to the spotify charts (worldwide and USA) or the iTunes Top20 (obviously there is some overlap ... great stuff /\~O

Filmmusic wise I just discovered "Evey reborn" by Dario Marinelli yesterday.

But actually, there is so much amazing music out there and it is constantly getting more. Life is too short.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Film Music wise I'm revisiting Herrmann right now, The Ghost and Mrs Muir is beautiful stuff, gorgeous string writing, probably Hermann's most melodic score. How to Train Your Dragon 2 is terriffic as we'll. and David Arnold's Godzilla, great stuff.

Listening to Smashing Pumpkins again for the first time in ages, Machina such a great album and Chris Cornell's Euphoria Morning, such a talented songwriter and singer.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 26, 2014)

I just discovered Agosti's transcription of the Firebird, and now won't be able to rest until I can play it. So I'm listening to every recording I can.


----------



## RasmusFors (Jul 27, 2014)

Been listening to alot of King Crimson and Art Blakey reacently, great stuff _-)


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jul 27, 2014)

+1 for King Crimson, and lots of Pavlov's Dog stuff, film music wise Pacific Rim theme and Chasing Dragons from HTTYD 2


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 27, 2014)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

Listening to that, and Mass Effect while painting sci-fi is out of this world.

This is what I created last time I listened to it!

http://th07.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2 ... 7rgx0y.jpg

W.


----------

